# 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

Funny thing Happened Right now. A guy in a 08 civic si pulled up at a red light right next to me abd yelled out german piece of crap car. That pissed me off. He started revin his ivetec engine. he had an exhaust (maybe more0 but what i could see it was just and exhaust. I just tried to ignore him but he kept on. so i told him well if it a piece of crap then show me what a real car is then. so he reved his car over and over. i just waited till the green then i just stayed there he ran into a cop pulling out of the wenchels donuts.







cop came from donut shop. he hits the cops car and i just roll past and hit my gas and laugh at him(guy in civic) lol




























whats with guys in hondas always wanting to race???


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (TheRogue)*

LOL! i wish i could have been there for that one







people who street race are stupid.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (Toiletcar)*

i laughed my ass off. then while i was going past i hit the gas and he just put his head down


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

he actually hit a cop...lmao ..see smart ppl buy VW


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (TheRogue)*

hahahaha







what an idiot.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (IJSTROK)*

yeah i was actually going to stop get out and laugh in his face but i just kept driving and turned on ludacris move bitch lol


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (TheRogue)*

i call b.s.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_i call b.s.


Y?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_i call b.s.

You think?????????


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_
You think?????????










I've seen the way a lot of si guys drive around my town. it's believable.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (IJSTROK)*

trust me it happened


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: 08 Civic Si vs 08 Rabbit S (TheRogue)*

First off, if the light turned green, then the civic had the right of way. If a cop pulled out in front of him, it's not his fault. Since he was still close, I can only assume he hadn't hit the speed limit yet, so other than being able to sue the cop for pulling out in front of him, what exactly is the point of this?
Go back to the location, the light, and take a pic so we can see the relation of the Donut shop to the stop light.
Unless he 'peeled out' from the light, I don't think there are any implications of any wrong doing on his part. If they were going to stick him with street racing, they would have come after you as well, so you'd know about it.
I'm not saying it didn't happen, just being pessimistic and taking an agnostic stance. Prove it and I'll believe it.


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

if he was doing excessive speed then its failure to avoid an accident


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

I know, but I'm wondering how far from the light he hit the cop, to see if there was enough distance to get up to that speed.
Is "doing excessive speed" different then speeding? Just curious, because I had mentioned that I'm going off of the assumption that he hasn't met the set speed limit before hitting the cop. Of course, I could be wrong, which is what I'm trying to figure out.


_Modified by skizzott at 11:08 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (skizzott)*

Wow. First off, I'm not saying it's not a true story. The way it went down is just so stereotypical: douchebag guy pulls up in a Japanese car that we all rip on in the German community. Douchebag wants to race. Douchebag hits a cop that JUST HAPPENS to be pulling out of a DOUGHNUT SHOP. 
This sounds like a scene from a Naked Gun movie.




_Modified by dumbassmozart at 5:02 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_Wow. First off, I'm not saying it's not a true story. The way it went down is just so stereotypical: douchebag guy pulls up in a Japanese car that we all rip on in the German community. Douchebag wants to race. Douchebag hits a cop that JUST HAPPENS to be pulling out of a DOUGHNUT SHOP. 
This sounds like a scene from a Naked Gun movie.
_Modified by dumbassmozart at 5:02 PM 4-16-2008_


yeah it does sound funny to me two but it happened. I just laughed for about 10 min straight


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

Im sure it happened but im not down with the vw vs. honda thing anymore..........vtec + boost is scary. I hate to admit it but it is.........on the better hand though......... five cylinders of fury + boost = crazy mad torque and hp at 3K rpms instead of 8K. HA.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (9xnine)*

Sounds eerily familiar..... is this the new cool thing to do???
http://www.capitaldubs.com/for...10678
Look down on page 5


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re:*

heres the difference between the two stories..
on the other site the guy told the story, everyone laughed, the end.
on this thread the guy tells the story, some laugh and some give him all kinds of S*** analyzing every aspect of it, whether or not his story is true it was told for entertainment. so be entertained, laugh if u want, and move on..


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

How is this not locked yet?


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (SLiMeX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLiMeX* »_How is this not locked yet?

I'll take care of it.


----------

